# Has anyone tried the Deda clear handlebar tape?



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Last night I was building my Isaac Sonic and installed the new 3T Ergonova handlebar. It turned out too look pretty stealthy. The red/black contrast on the handlebar is so nice it would be a shame to cover it up with silver bar tape I had planned on using. 
I know there are these transparent bar tapes by Deda that is suppose to allow you to show off your carbon handlebars, but I am wondering if it will look bad since I am assuming the finish will look murky instead of being true transparent. 

If anyone has picture of a bike with these clear bar tapes, please post them. 

Thanks

Ken


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

are you worried about the look or the feel because i've used the chrome and gold deda tape and it rips your hands up if you don't use gloves and im sure the glass is the same way.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Cannondale also has the tinted/clear bar tape which I saw on a bike in a LBS. It looked kind of used, despite barely having been ridden. A kind of cool look, but not SHARP either.
Sorry, no photo.


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

I love my Team Ergonova.... but I think the tape yellows with use, and from examples I've seen (friend had it on chrome bullhorn bars on his fixie) it eventually looks pretty gross, with the yellowing and the sticky tape...


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

See the Team Ergonova looks excellent with my Isaac Sonic. The black and red goes so well together. 

I just don't want to wrap any bar tape on it. But then I'll have the cables all over the place. I am currently holding down the cables by zip ties to get them to conform to the bending. I ordered the clear DEDA and will give them a try. I know it will probably look pretty crappy, but I'll give it a try anyway.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Could you get away with only wrapping the drops if you were creative with the cables?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

kytyree said:


> Could you get away with only wrapping the drops if you were creative with the cables?



Yes I thought about that option too by just wrapping the drops with black tape and have to figure out a way to secure the cables. But then I like the look of the red stripe at the drops as well  I'll see how the clear tape goes first and go from there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

I was thinking of tape on the under side of the bars for the cables.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

kytyree said:


> I was thinking of tape on the under side of the bars for the cables.


I think the stiffness of the cable would quickly push the tape off.


After a lengthy search I finally found a picture of the clear bar tape on a handlebar; well kind of. I must say, it looks like crap!


----------

